# Silverdale Residential Care Home, Birkenhead



## ghostparty (Sep 25, 2011)

My boyfriend and I decided to go into this abandoned nursing home after seeing from our flat's window that the back door was ajar. From the little I've found by Googling it seems that it was closed as recently as a year ago, presumedly because they couldn't finance it anymore. There are so, so many things left inside though, including a lot of personal effects. I'm pretty curious as to why everybody turfed out in such a hurry and why it wasn't cleared properly etc.

The inside is very damp and moldy but there's no signs of vandalism asides from a large quantity of the sinks having been torn off of the walls and smashed. I think this was maybe the work of people stealing scrap metal, but I'm not sure. As I just mentioned, it's pretty much full of stuff. A lot of the bedrooms have been cleared out (with the exception of there being lots of packs of adult nappies in all of the wardrobes, so sad) but downstairs there's all sorts lying around - televisions, Christmas decorations, bookcases full of books, a bingo set, a bureau full of glasses and ornaments and such. Unfortunately I didn't get any pictures of these bits and pieces because there was no light and I didn't want to move the curtains.

The pictures aren't the best - my boyfriend and I went in there to take pictures but weren't thinking along the lines of documenting anything for a site like this. As a result they're mostly close-ups of the items we come across and probably not too indicative of what it's like in there. As far as we can tell the premises is still unsecured, but another empty nursing home across from us has just been boarded up, so this might well follow suit soon.

Anyway, hope you enjoy the pics. This is my first post so apologies if it's on the boring side!







Glasses and condiments in the kitchen.





Nothing resonates more in an abandoned place than a stopped clock. 





Oddly, one bedroom was still full of personal items while almost all of the others were cleared. Possibly that resident died as opposed to moving on to another home? Who knows. Weird seeing bars of soap and toothbrushes there, though.





More from the room with the personal items. There was lots of religious paraphernalia in there.





May's Lourdes water. In what looks like an old Panda Pop bottle no less, haha.










Got to love this juxtaposition of Pope and kittens.




















Another bedroom that had some personal items in it, albeit a lot less than the green religious room. Some men's clothing and shoes etc, plus this clock radio and some tapes.




















One of the only pictures I got from the main living room where the majority of the items are. You can see from the table how much mold is collecting everywhere.


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 26, 2011)

Fab photos, Ghostparty...especially loving the close-ups; they really give a feeling for the place. 
Excellent first post and report...and welcome to the forum.


----------



## urbanisle (Sep 26, 2011)

I like this, great stuff. so many things left behind. Distant lives and memories, kind of sad.


----------



## TeeJF (Sep 26, 2011)

There's very clearly a heavy "Churchianity" feel to the place - Lourdes water, J.C. Inc. photos - and in Birkenhead? It's not connected with that abandoned convent close by is it?

Enjoyed this!


----------



## Lost Explorer (Sep 26, 2011)

Great report for your first! Looks like a very interesting place!


----------



## Em_Ux (Sep 26, 2011)

A great 1st report.

I enjoyed looking at your shots.

Thanks for posting


----------



## mookster (Sep 26, 2011)

Nice one, good to see something in Birkenhead that's non-industrial


----------



## Chambers696 (Sep 26, 2011)

Even though its sad when things are left behind it makes a great place to explore and gives you a sense of what the people were like. Fab pics


----------



## Pincheck (Sep 26, 2011)

very nice sadly with the turmoil in the private care industry there will be more homes abandoned or empty, wich is sad for the residents


----------



## twiggy123 (Sep 27, 2011)

nice pictures


----------



## smiler (Sep 27, 2011)

TeeJF said:


> There's very clearly a heavy "Churchianity" feel to the place - Lourdes water, J.C. Inc. photos - and in Birkenhead? It's not connected with that abandoned convent close by is it?
> 
> Enjoyed this!



Yeah I think you may have it TJ, a Good Catholic nursing home would be my guess, Loved your first post GP and look forward to your next explore, Thanks and Stay Safe.


----------



## mookster (Sep 27, 2011)

After doing a bit of googling this place was sold last October for £250,000, I guess the owners don't want to do much with it yet!


----------



## Madaxe (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice work. Love places like this that still have things left behind.
Great report. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## strokesboy21 (Sep 28, 2011)

great report mate


----------



## Commando (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks Ghostparty, very good photos; yes, it is kind of sad really. Is this what we've got to look forward to? I hope not.


----------

